# GHG Full Bodies



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

I am having a hard time deciding on which goose decoy to buy. I know the bigfoots are bullet proof but the new greenhead gear / avery's just look awesome. Especially the fully - flocked heads and bodies combined with the motion bases they look outstanding. 

Anyone have these decoys and how are they holding up? Do you need bags?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Brian, I used GHG full body and shell Canadas last year and the flocking held up very well - I left them in the field most of the time so I can't speak from a lot of experience with hauling them in/out on a daily basis. Based on my good experience with Avery in the past I recently purchased full body mallards and speck geese, both with the motion stakes, but season has not quite arrived yet so I haven't used them. I expect them to hold up well...and they look AWESOME!!


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

The ones I've seen look amazing!


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

No doubt about the looks. I am just wondering how they look after rain, mud, handling. 

At $300 to $350 a dozen I am hoping this a one time purchase.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Can't speak to durability, but GHG's is the best of the motion systems I've seen.

And I'd not have any high-dollar fullbody without individually slotted bags for them. Much quicker than individually bagging them before bagging a few togther. And easier/cheaper than repainting or replacing FBs that are just thrown together and allowed to rub. (Which you could get away with with the old Big Foots, _I've heard_ not the new ones.)


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Brian

Used 36 of the "basic" models last year and pounded 'em. Bought 24 more w/ motion this year.

I have left them out for a couple days, but mostly haul them around in the AVERY bags, and have no trouble at all.

It is hard to buy GHG (from China) when I live within 1 hour of Fulton IL where BF are made, but BF needs to step it up with the flocking and motion.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks Dave. I was thinking I would need the bags. Glad to hear they work. I think the pro grade with motion and bags will be the ticket.


Brian


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Brian

They truely are an unbelivable decoy. 

I do not have any interest in AVERY, but these things are nuts. I put three out just dickin' around in my WOODED yard in Sept. which is adjacent to a golf course, and had geese landing in a postage stamp area of my property.

The bags work great, and if you look at Macks they have some specials on bags.

Good luck man, and pound 'em.


----------

